# Today's HT equipment



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

In my living room where I am trying to get things done nicely, I currently have;

A Yamaha 5830 receiver, I have its big brother in the family room, some months back when my old Pioneer started acting up I went to BB and they had a buy a receiver over $399 and get a 5830 free, so I got the least expensive Yamaha receiver with YPAO and got the 5830 for free.

The DVD player is a Denon RC-1017, got it because it plays SACD & DVD/A, don't have any of those yet, but my birthday is soon.

The TV is the new Sharp Aquos 46" 1080P.

I have a Behringer DSP1124P driving a NAD stereo power amp for my mid subs.

The front speakers are a pair of KEF 105.4s that I picked up with an old Carver amp for a price so cheap that I'm embarassed to admit. I am quite happy with their performance, very musical and do well for HT as well.

The rear speakers are North Creek Echos' with modified xovers.

My mid subs are 10" Titanics in 1/2 cubic foot enclosures.

The center channel is a KLH I had laying about.

I hope to add an infrasonic/low sub soon. My wife has suggested that I build a new center channel after the new sub. I will probably move the bigger Yamaha from the family room to the living room soon as well.

This room has recently been remodeled from the ground up, which was precipitated (pun intended) by 2005's hurricane Wilma. I am still adding window treatments, etc with an eye (ear?) out for acoustics...

Paul


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I guess it's time to update this.

Current main system;

58" Panasonic Plasma 1080p TV
Pioneer Elite VSX-94THX used as an audio/video processor
Emotiva XPA-3 drives my rear and center channels
Emotiva XPA-2 drives my front channel
Emotiva XPA-2 drives two 10" DIY Titanic MKIII sealed subs.
Main speakers are KEF 105.4
Rear speakers are DIY North Creek Echos' with modified xovers.
Center speaker is DIY full range my own design.
Main subwoofer is a Rythmik Audio DIY DS15.
All subs are EQ'ed by a Behringer DSP1124P.
Samsung Blu-ray player.
Quad-core windows 7 computer for internet and music jukebox.

This is today's equipment.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Aceinc.

I was curious and looked up that Behringer it has a cool name Feedback Destroyer Pro.... In dummy terms (for me) how do you set up such a device for sub eqing


----------

